# Under lathe cabinet for 1642EVS



## Tim562 (Dec 5, 2011)

I decides to take a stab at creating an under lathe cabinet to hold my tools and accessories.i think is turned out great. Need to clean IP glue and sand and finish.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Let us know how it works in a few months. I think you may have trouble keeping dust out of the drawers and especially the full extension drawer guides.


----------



## tcarter76 (Nov 27, 2012)

I like it. How do you like the lathe I'm considering buying one soon.


----------



## Tim562 (Dec 5, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> Let us know how it works in a few months. I think you may have trouble keeping dust out of the drawers and especially the full extension drawer guides.


The drawers are flush in the cabinet shell. There is less than an 1/8 around the drawers. I am hoping the dust stays out. We will see.


----------



## Tim562 (Dec 5, 2011)

tcarter76 said:


> I like it. How do you like the lathe I'm considering buying one soon.


I love the lathe. Will use it until retirement and then upgrade toy final lathe. That's 12 years away...I wonder what will be available then?


----------



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice idea, looks good, have you thought about maybe putting a piece of heavy mil plastic stapled to the top of the cabinet and draped over the front to keep out dust??? Just a thought...ken


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Looks good. I have a full width drawer on my home made lathe stand. I am not having problems with dust getting in the front. The back is open so I have plastic attached at the rear of the lathe stand and draped down the back to prevent the dust getting in from the rear. Working for my needs.


----------



## Tim562 (Dec 5, 2011)

All the drawer faces have less than 1/16 gaps. The back is closed, so hopefully that won't be an issue. Will find out this week!!!!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tim562 said:


> All the drawer faces have less than 1/16 gaps. The back is closed, so hopefully that won't be an issue. Will find out this week!!!!


I wouldn't worry about it Tim, that's what they make shop vacs and air hoses for. Good luck with it.
Mike Hawkins


----------

